# lsp



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

If you havent then try optimum wax . great product and easy to use


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Second that Bill - blinding stuff!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

andy it was on your recommendation that i used it so you should take the credit


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Is this the spray wax? 

Everyone raves on about it on Autopia and must admit the results pictures look very nice.

Is it just a case of WOWO with it? Imagine you could wax your car very quickly with it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

It is a spray wax and yes it is a WOWO and its quick to use


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I used this on the Clio at the weekend, fantastic product. Will be ideal for use after a wash when its cold out in the winter. Its so easy to use it does not seem possible.

The car had Wolfgang and Souveran/Nattys Blue/Souveran on before washing, I didnt really have time to but another coat of paste wax on, but OCW can be applied to the whole car in minutes.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Just to remember to "shake the bottle, wake the wax"  and yes, it's every bit as good as the rave reviews at Autopia. Managed to get about 25 odd cars out of my bottle and deciding whether to order a gallon of the stuff right now as it goes!

Bill - glad you're liking it mate - I aim to please Sir


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

andy speak to john


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah, great stuff!
Probably going to order a gallon - works out so much cheaper.


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

OCW is my next product on my list to try. Sounds so easy to use, it's unbelievable. Will most likely use the OCW over the winter months when it's too cold to spend hours apply layer after layer of declious wax!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah a Gallon is required next time I think!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

It works great and under a Carnauba wax its just insane, try under nattys blue


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Is there any UK supplier for this product?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> If you havent then try optimum wax . great product and easy to use


where sells it in the UK?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Ron @ Motorgeek does chaps.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I do really like OCW but it seems too easy, its easy to use, lasts a good while and produces brillinat results but it just seems wrong lol! 

I want to be there with a tin of wax, struggling to remove it and sweating away to achieve the same results ;-)


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Right placed my order....I hope its as good as you guys say


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

you wont be disappointed ...


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Mattieuk said:


> Right placed my order....I hope its as good as you guys say


The ideal product for use after wash IMO for when you have not got time for another coat of wax and want your vehicle to look as sharp as before you washed it.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Rich said:


> The ideal product for use after wash IMO for when you have not got time for another coat of wax and want your vehicle to look as sharp as before you washed it.


Sounds good to me Rich....I'm currently using the Sonus detailing spray in between waxs as a top up.


----------



## NickSmith (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds good - and it's the last thing to go on my Leon, this weekend, after Klasse AIO, Poorboys EX (with carnuba), Poorboy's Nattys Blue. Can't wait to do it - applied the Nattys Blue on Wednesday, and it pi55ed down as soon as I stopped buffing! Then 10 miles of sh1t-high country roads to get home  

But, hey-ho - I guess it's for protection more than anything at this time of year, and I'm just glad the muck is gonna come off easy...


----------

